# Network + or CCNA



## ITLogic()

Would it be better to take the Network + or CCNA? I would think it would be a wast of time to take both since there is probably a lot of overlap in the two. Am I correct?


----------



## Eggsbenedictson

ITLogic() said:


> Would it be better to take the Network + or CCNA? I would think it would be a wast of time to take both since there is probably a lot of overlap in the two. Am I correct?


what other certifications do you currently hold???
i see alot of demand for a network admin with a CCNA but i would only recommend you getting that cert if you hold SOME type of other networking cert. 
if you dont hold any networking cert i would get the network + cert first then see where you go also see what your boss will do for you when you get a job some employeers will give rasies for ever cer you get i know a guy that has gotten a 8 dollar raise in the past year becuase he went out and got his mcp xp, his A+ and CCNA.. and he is currently working on the rest of the test for his mcse where he will get a 4 dollar a hour raise..

but hey you mcse will benifit you the most IMO as much work and cost as it is i think it is worth it!


----------



## ITLogic()

Well, actually I don't have any yet. I am just about ready to take the A+, which shouldn't be too difficult. I have my BS in Computer Information Systems and took some Networking there. Our instructor was a CCIE and taught us as if we were studying for the CCNA. So, I would think I would have a head start on the CCNA. It does seem that the CCNA is a more recognized certification in the field. Perhaps that would be the best way to go after the A+.

Thanks Egg!


----------



## jvigil

Well, let's take a look at both exams.

*Network+:*

*Introduction*

The skills and knowledge measured by this examination are derived from an industry-wide job task analysis (JTA) and validated through an industry wide survey of which over 2,500 responses were received in April 200l. The results of this survey were used in weighing the domains and ensuring that the weighting is representative of the relative importance of the content.

The Network+ certification covering the 2002 objectives, certifies that the successful candidates knows the layers of the OSI model, can describe the features and functions of network components and has the skills needed to install, configure, and troubleshoot basic networking hardware peripherals and protocols. A typical candidate should have A+ certification or equivalent knowledge, but A+ certification is not required. In addition to A+ certification level knowledge, candidates are encouraged to have at least 9 months of experience in network support or administration. The 2002 objectives update the Network+ certification exam on new technologies such as wireless networking and gigabit Ethernet. The scope of networking systems are broadened somewhat placing an increased emphasis on Linux/Unix, Windows 9x, Windows NT, Windows 2000 and including AppleTalk as a network protocol. There is also more of an emphasis on hands-on experience knowledge needed in the areas of network implementation and network support including troubleshooting scenarios.

*Network+ Certification Detailed Descriptions*

*Domain 1.0 - Media and Topologies * 
1.1 Recognize the following logical or physical network topologies given a schematic diagram or description
o Star/hierarchical
o bus
o mesh
o ring
o wireless
1.2 Specify the main features of 802.2 (LLC), 802.3 (Ethernet), 802.5 (token ring), 802.11b (wireless) and FDDI networking technologies, including
o Speed
o Access
o Method
o Topology
o Media
1.3 Specify the characteristics (e.g., speed, length, topology, cable type, etc.) of the following
o 802.3 (Ethernet) standards
o 10BASE-T
o 100BASE-TX
o 10BASE2
o 10BASE5
o 100BASE-FX
o Gigabit Ethernet
1.4 Recognize the following media connectors and/or describe their uses
o RJ-11
o RJ-45
o AUI
o BNC
o ST
o SC
1.5 Choose the appropriate media type and connectors to add a client to an existing network.
1.6 Identify the purpose, features, and functions of the following network components
o Hubs
o Switches
o Bridges
o Routers
o Gateways
o CSU/DSU
o Network Interface Cards/ISDN adapters/system area network cards
o Wireless access points
o Modems

*Network+ Domain 2.0 - Protocols and Standards * 
2.1 Given an example identify a MAC address
2.2 Identify the seven layers of the OSI model and their functions
2.3 Differentiate between the following network protocols in terms of routing, addressing schemes, interoperability, and naming conventions
o TCP/IP
o IPX/SPX
o NetBEUI
o AppleTalk
2.4 Identify the OSI layers at which the following network components operate
o Hubs
o Switches
o Bridges
o Routers
o Network Interface Cards
2.5 Define the purpose, function and/or use of the following protocols within TCP/IP
o IP
o TCP
o UDP
o FTP
o TFTP
o SMTP
o HTTP
o HTTPS 
o POP3/IMAP4
o TELNET
o ICMP
o ARP
o NTP 
2.6 Define the function of TCP/UDP ports. Identify well-known ports.
2.7 Identify the purpose of the following network services (e.g. DHCP/bootp, DNS, NAT/ICS, WINS, and SNMP)
2.8 Identify IP addresses (Ipv4, Ipv6) and their default subnet masks.
2.9 Identify the purpose of subnetting and default gateways.
2.10 Identify the differences between public vs. private networks
2.11 Identify the basic characteristics (e.g., speed, capacity, media) of the following WAN technologies
o Packet switching vs. circuit switching
o ISDN
o FDDI
o ATM
o Frame Relay
o Sonet/SDH
o T1/E1
o T3/E3
o Ocx
2.12 Define the function of the following remote access protocols and services
o RAS
o PPP
o PPTP
o ICA
2.13 Identify the following security protocols and describe their purpose and function
o IPsec
o L2TP
o SSL
o Kerberos

*Network+ Certification Domain 3.0 Network Implementation * 
3.1 Identify the basic capabilities (i.e. client support, interoperability, authentication, file and print services, application support, and security) of the following server operating systems
o UNIX/Linux
o Netware
o Windows
o Macintosh
3.2 Identify the basic capabilities of client workstations (i.e., client connectivity, local security mechanisms, and authentication)
3.3 Identify the main characteristics of VLANs
3.4 Identify the main characteristics of network attached storage
3.5 Identify the purpose and characteristics of fault tolerance
3.6 Identify the purpose and characteristics of disaster recovery
3.7 Given a remote connectivity scenario (e.g., IP, IPX, dial-up, PPPoE, authentication, physical connectivity etc.), configure the connection. 
3.8 Identify the purpose, benefits and characteristics of using a firewall.
3.9 Identify the purpose, benefits and characteristics of using a proxy.
3.10 Given a scenario, predict the impact of a particular security implementation on network functionality (e.g.
blocking port numbers, encryption, etc.)
3.11 Given a network configuration, select the appropriate NIC and network configuration settings (DHCP, DNS,
WINS, protocols, NETBIOS/host name, etc.).

*Network+ Domain 4.0 Network Support*
4.1 Given a troubleshooting scenario, select the appropriate TCP/IP utility from among the following
o Tracert
o Ping
o Arp
o Netstat
o Nbtstat
o Ipconfig/Ifconfig
o Winipcfg
o Nslookup
4.2 Given a troubleshooting scenario involving a small office/home office network failure (e.g., xDSL, cable, home satellite, wireless, POTS), identify the cause of the failure.
4.3 Given a troubleshooting scenario involving a remote connectivity problem (e.g., authentication failure, protocol configuration, physical connectivity) identify the cause of the problem.
4.4 Given specific parameters, configure a client to connect to the following servers
o UNIX/Linux
o Netware
o Windows
o Macintosh
4.5 Given a wiring task, select the appropriate tool (e.g., wire crimper, media tester/certifier, punch down tool, tone generator, optical tester, etc.).
4.6 Given a network scenario interpret visual indicators (e.g., link lights, collision lights, etc.) to determine the nature of the problem.
4.7 Given output from a diagnostic utility (e.g. tracert, ping, ipconfig, etc.), identify the utility and interpret the output.
4.8 Given a scenario, predict the impact of modifying, adding, or removing network services (e.g., DHCP, DNS, WINS, etc.) on network resources and users.
4.9 Given a network problem scenario, select an appropriate course of action based on a general troubleshooting strategy. This strategy includes the following steps
1. Establish the symptoms
2. Identify the affected area
3. Establish what has changed
4. Select the most probable cause
5. Implement a solution
6. Test the result
7. Recognize the potential effects of the solution
8. Document the solution
4.10 Given a troubleshooting scenario involving a network with a particular physical topology (i.e., bus, star/hierarchical, mesh, ring, and wireless) and including a network diagram, identify the network area effected and the cause of the problem.
4.11 Given a network troubleshooting scenario involving a client connectivity problem (e.g., incorrect protocol/client software/authentication configuration, or insufficient rights/permission), identify the cause of the problem.
4.12 Given a network troubleshooting scenario involving a wiring/infrastructure problem, identify the cause of the problem (e.g., bad media, interference, network hardware). 

(this info is taken directly from http://www.comptia.com)


*CCNA:*

*Exam Description * 
The CCNA exam is the qualifying exam available to candidates pursuing a single-exam option for the Cisco Certified Network Associate CCNA certification. The CCNA (640-801) exam will test materials from the new Interconnection Cisco Network Devices (ICND) course as well as the new Introduction to Cisco Networking Technologies (INTRO) course. The exam will certify that the successful candidate has important knowledge and skills necessary to select, connect, configure, and troubleshoot the various Cisco networking devices. The exam covers topics on Extending Switched Networks with VLANS, Determining IP Routes, Managing IP traffic with Access Lists, Establishing Point-to-Point connections, and Establishing Frame Relay Connections. 

*Exam Topics * 
The following information provides general guidelines for the content likely to be included on the Introducing Cisco Network Design Exam. However, other related topics may also appear on any specific delivery of the exam.


*Planning & Designing*
Design a simple LAN using Cisco Technology 
Design an IP addressing scheme to meet design requirements 
Select an appropriate routing protocol based on user requirements 
Design a simple internetwork using Cisco technology 
Develop an access list to meet user specifications 
Choose WAN services to meet customer requirements 


*Implementation & Operation*
Configure routing protocols given user requirements 
Configure IP addresses, subnet masks, and gateway addresses on routers and hosts 
Configure a router for additional administrative functionality 
Configure a switch with VLANS and inter-switch communication 
Implement a LAN 
Customize a switch configuration to meet specified network requirements 
Manage system image and device configuration files 
Perform an initial configuration on a router 
Perform an initial configuration on a switch 
Implement access lists 
Implement simple WAN protocols 


*Troubleshooting*
Utilize the OSI model as a guide for systematic network troubleshooting 
Perform LAN and VLAN troubleshooting 
Troubleshoot routing protocols 
Troubleshoot IP addressing and host configuration 
Troubleshoot a device as part of a working network 
Troubleshoot an access list 
Perform simple WAN troubleshooting 


*Technology*
Describe network communications using layered models 
Describe the Spanning Tree process 
Compare and contrast key characteristics of LAN environments 
Evaluate the characteristics of routing protocols 
Evaluate TCP/IP communication process and its associated protocols 
Describe the components of network devices 
Evaluate rules for packet control 
Evaluate key characteristics of WANs 

(this info is taken directly from http://www.cisco.com)


To me, it would be advantageous to take both exams with the Network+ being the first, followed by Server+ then by CCNA, CCNP and CCIE. The Cisco based exams do cover many need-to-know networking aspects, but it also focuses on Cisco proprietary equipment. This is ok because most businesses trust Cisco equipment, but not ALL businesses use it. There is so much more to networking than Cisco base exams can teach you even up to the CCIE level.

My honest opinion is that exams mean nothing if the person didn't actually absorb the information. Most "paper techs" complete the exam by using cram-style cheat sheets and sometimes even the test itself (provided they know where to look). This can be memorized and regurgitated without learning much of anything.

If you do decide to take this route be disciplined. Books, cram-sessions and cheat-sheets are wonderful study guides, but take the time to absorb the information. See if you can set up a test-bed at home so that you can apply what you learned (of course Cisco equipment is expensive so use simulators for the Cisco exams if you can or find a business liquidator to sell you used equipment for cheap).


----------



## Eggsbenedictson

^^ good info man

hey you guys wouldnt happen to be hiring would you haha
i've been wanting to move down there..  haha


----------



## ITLogic()

*hmmmmmm*

Great info jvigil! My original plan was to do the network+ then server+ and even security+. I just didn't want to wast time taking both because I figured one would be a rehash of the other, except for the Cisco specific stuff. I do like the CompTIA exams because they are not vendor specific.

I agree completely about absorbing the information. As we speak, or type, I am setting up a test lab in order to learn by experience and not just by theory.

So, after listening to you guys and doing some of my own homework, I think I will stick to my original plan: A+, Network+, Server+, Security+. From there I will move on to vendor specific exams. That should give me a solid foundation.

Thanks again!


----------



## jvigil

Yes, the Security+ would definitely be icing on the cake. :chgrin:


----------

